# Vohne Liche Kennels



## Jud Brown (Nov 22, 2013)

Since I'm from Indiana I was curious about this kennel and then stumbled upon a story where they had 10 of 17 dogs die in transit from Indiana to El Paso in August. I was curious if anyone on the forum had heard anything more since that point in time. The article said that the air conditioning broke down while in transit, I guess in August it wouldn't take long for a trailer to heat up.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jud

What is your point? It's old news that has been discussed ad nauseum all over the Internet for months.


----------



## Jud Brown (Nov 22, 2013)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Jud
> 
> What is your point? It's old news that has been discussed ad nauseum all over the Internet for months.


That kennel is about an hour away from me. I looked for what came out of it online, found nothing outside of the initial story. Since it didn't appear that it had been discussed ad nauseum on this forum or at all for that matter unless I missed it. So I thought I'd ask.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f38/10-dogs-die-during-transport-31129/

and do a forum search on Vohne Liche


----------



## David Winners (Apr 4, 2012)

Some heads rolled over that. Sad day at VLK for sure.

David Winners


----------



## Jud Brown (Nov 22, 2013)

Thomas Barriano said:


> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f38/10-dogs-die-during-transport-31129/
> 
> and do a forum search on Vohne Liche


Thanks for the link. Totally missed it, sorry about that.


----------



## Jud Brown (Nov 22, 2013)

David Winners said:


> Some heads rolled over that. Sad day at VLK for sure.
> 
> David Winners


Thanks for posting the YouTube response from those guys. That was what I was trying to find. Tragic.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

there was a lot more to that incident than was made public.
...
EDIT: sorry WRONG incident...my bad.


----------

